# RamNode New York City Now Available!



## Nick_A (May 26, 2014)

I am pleased to announce the launch of our new NYC location. Test IPs/Looking Glass available in our FAQ.


----------



## MannDude (May 26, 2014)

Congrats on the expansion.

Also, just for reference:

*New York City*:
http://lg.nyc.ramnode.com


----------



## D. Strout (May 26, 2014)

Can I transfer a VPS from the Atlanta location (or for other customers, from other locations)?


----------



## drmike (May 26, 2014)

Is there filtering available at the new NY location?


----------



## serverian (May 26, 2014)

Yes, Staminus.


----------



## Gallaeaho (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations on your expansion!!! I've been looking forward to this.


----------



## Nick_A (May 26, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Can I transfer a VPS from the Atlanta location (or for other customers, from other locations)?


Not yet - I should have linked this earlier: https://clientarea.ramnode.com/announcements.php?id=359


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 26, 2014)

Forgive me if it has already been stated but what datacenter are you in?


----------



## spry (May 26, 2014)

That's good news! After much anticipation. Congrats, @Nick_A

@BlackoutIsHere It is housed at Telehouse (Chelsea, Manhattan) NYC facility.

Link: http://www.telehouse.net/global-data-centers/america/usa-data-centres/new-york-data-centres/telehouse-new-york-chelsea


----------



## VMBox (May 27, 2014)

Nice, it's not in a commonly used LE* DC either!


----------



## cspacews (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations on your expansion good luck with the new location


----------

